# SVN MF Historical Database is now LIVE!



## hypnotiq (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey all,

I have finished building the site and database (well at least I think I have ) so that we can easily track and find historical data about SVN MF's, SA's, and Property taxes! 

Here is your starting point:
http://www.eternaltides.com/SVN/SVNHome.aspx

*Notes*

*Entering new data:*
Unit sizes will show up once you select a property/phase
Only unit sizes valid for a particular property/phase will be displayed
You can choose between MF bill, Sep. Property Tax bill, and Sep. Special Assessment bill
 You are only required to put data in for the MF field, the rest is optional. I also won't let you submit with the MF data. 
I validate the format of the currency entered, so that we don't get bizarre data
I check to see if we already have the information that you're hitting, if we do, I give you a message. If we don't, it gets added to the DB

*Querying data:* I'm not sure which feature I'm more excited for... 
I allow real time display of data as you select the drop downs. Every time you make a new choice, the table gets scoped. You can be as vague as you want (all data) down to a specific property, unit size, and usage. 
OR
 The table is sortable! If you click on the blue link at the top of the table (for any of the fields) it will switch between Ascending and Descending sort.


I've verified this site works against IE11, IE10, Firefox 24, Chrome 30, Safari 5.1.7 for Windows, Windows Phone 8, Android S3, and iPhone 5.  

If you have any issues, shoot me a message.

Otherwise, let's get that database filled! 

-Nico


----------



## PamMo (Oct 11, 2013)

Can't input data for Ka'anapali. Incorrect syntax using the " ' " in Ka'anapali.


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 11, 2013)

PamMo said:


> Can't input data for Ka'anapali. Incorrect syntax using the " ' " in Ka'anapali.



Whoops, forgot to use Encode in one spot. Fixed now. 

Hit Ctrl-F5 to force reload the page.


----------



## alexadeparis (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank you for all your efforts in this. I added the one I have access to from mystarcentral. Now, if we all do our part, we should have all the data in no time!


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 11, 2013)

I added WKORV-N from 2008-2013.  I add SVV Bella EOY odd for 2012-2013


----------



## PamMo (Oct 11, 2013)

Wow! I was just poking around, and it looks/works GREAT so far!!!! If everyone inputs their resort MF's, it will be _*so *_much easier to find information than searching through separate threads on MF's.

(Lisa, it's really eye-popping to see Maui's MF's charted!  )


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 11, 2013)

now I just need to remember where I put my electronic MFs file for our weeks


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 11, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> now I just need to remember where I put my electronic MFs file for our weeks



As David highlighted with the HI properties I think we have to many BIO types. 

I found GRGS list of SO vs VOI.  

I'll compare and contrast next week and let hypnotic know which to remove.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 11, 2013)

Looks great! I just added a bunch of info. 

A couple bugs:

1. I entered 2008 WMH MFs, then went back to enter a separate entry for the property tax and it wouldn't let me add the property tax as a new record. 

2. Different units at the same property, same phase, sometimes have different MFs and taxes. While confusing, it may be worth permitting multiple entries for the same year/property/phase.

3. I inadvertently entered the property tax info in the tax field by error...multiple times. User error, yes, but I would suggest moving the property tax field directly after MF since it's more common for property tax than tax (none of my properties have tax; just property tax - other than WKORV, which do?). 

I know, these are probably "features" (Microsoft-speak) but may be more practical if you update. 

Suggestion: I track % increase in my spreadsheets. It would be wonderful if you would add an analysis page of some type which shows some details about a particular resort and unit type. Perhaps a report displaying each year, % increase for MF and property tax, SVN fee, etc. 

Thanks much!


----------



## grgs (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for all your work on this!



Ken555 said:


> 1. I entered 2008 WMH MFs, then went back to enter a separate entry for the property tax and it wouldn't let me add the property tax as a new record.



I had a similar issue with trying to the special assessment for Sheraton Vistana Cascades as a separate entry.

Glorian


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 11, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Looks great! I just added a bunch of info.
> 
> 2. Different units at the same property, same phase, sometimes have different MFs and taxes. While confusing, it may be worth permitting multiple entries for the same year/property/phase.



But aren't the units actually a different size? Like a 2BR-LO vs a 2BR? So you would never have two 2BR-LO with different maintenance fee amounts?


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 11, 2013)

It looks like the ampersand symbol in the resort names is causing issues in the search. Tried searching for resort=Westin Mission Hills Resort & Villas but it returned no results. Though Westin Mission Hills Resort *&amp;* Villas shows in the database.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 11, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> But aren't the units actually a different size? Like a 2BR-LO vs a 2BR? So you would never have two 2BR-LO with different maintenance fee amounts?



No, we only wish it were that logical. I had two identical units at the same resort and phase with different MFs and property taxes (tho not a large difference); the only difference was the deeded week and unit number. I wouldn't have posted what I did if it were as simple as you suggest. I only wish it was.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 11, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> No, we only wish it were that logical. I had two identical units at the same resort and phase with different MFs and property taxes (tho not a large difference); the only difference was the deeded week and unit number. I wouldn't have posted what I did if it were as simple as you suggest. I only wish it was.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



Are they Florida properties? I know for a fact that properties in Florida will have different MF amounts based on the season owned. This is because the taxes that are billed with the maintenance fees are different based on the season owned. That is why I suggested early on in the other thread to include the season as a field.


----------



## grgs (Oct 11, 2013)

On some of the mf statements (Kierland & SVR Cascades), there's a prior tax credit.  Should I just deduct the credit from the current year's tax total?  

Glorian


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 11, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Are they Florida properties? I know for a fact that properties in Florida will have different MF amounts based on the season owned. This is because the taxes that are billed with the maintenance fees are different based on the season owned. That is why I suggested early on in the other thread to include the season as a field.



Not for Starwood... The difference in the tax is the sales price, not the MF.


----------



## alohakevin (Oct 11, 2013)

Very cool.entered what info I had thanks hypnotiq


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the feedback!  Keep it coming. 



Ken555 said:


> 1. I entered 2008 WMH MFs, then went back to enter a separate entry for the property tax and it wouldn't let me add the property tax as a new record.


Fixed!


Ken555 said:


> 2. Different units at the same property, same phase, sometimes have different MFs and taxes. While confusing, it may be worth permitting multiple entries for the same year/property/phase.


I'll add an optional week field later this weekend. 


Ken555 said:


> 3. I inadvertently entered the property tax info in the tax field by error...multiple times. User error, yes, but I would suggest moving the property tax field directly after MF since it's more common for property tax than tax (none of my properties have tax; just property tax - other than WKORV, which do?).


Fixed your entries. I also moved swapped the tax fields to help avoid this issue going forward.


Ken555 said:


> I know, these are probably "features" (Microsoft-speak) but may be more practical if you update.


Yup, lots of 'features'.   You get what you pay for. 



Ken555 said:


> Suggestion: I track % increase in my spreadsheets. It would be wonderful if you would add an analysis page of some type which shows some details about a particular resort and unit type. Perhaps a report displaying each year, % increase for MF and property tax, SVN fee, etc.



Good suggestion, I'll work on this for my next update (after adding week field) 



dioxide45 said:


> It looks like the ampersand symbol in the resort names is causing issues in the search. Tried searching for resort=Westin Mission Hills Resort & Villas but it returned no results. Though Westin Mission Hills Resort *&amp;* Villas shows in the database.



Fixed!



grgs said:


> I had a similar issue with trying to the special assessment for Sheraton Vistana Cascades as a separate entry.



Fixed!



dioxide45 said:


> That is why I suggested early on in the other thread to include the season as a field.



Sorry, I missed this in the earlier thread. As I told Ken above, I'll be adding an optional week field later this weekend. 

Thanks again.
-Nico


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 12, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> Fixed your entries. I also moved swapped the tax fields to help avoid this issue going forward.
> 
> Yup, lots of 'features'.   You get what you pay for.



Thanks! If only certain software companies fixed bugs as quickly as you... 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 12, 2013)

Nico - I made an error in WSJ 2009 (it was a time of SA vs RR dispute) - can't email thru program (uses Robin's Biz email) - should be $2465.82.
I put in info for 2005 but forgot name.

I put in Property taxes as $130 as a reasonable approx for the years entered

Phase should be WSJ VGV (it is not Hillside - although some buildings are on the Hill, but the pool villas are lower in elevation than BV ) 

WKV 1Bd Prem info that was entered for 2007 is incorrect (should be $596.7 and $32.60 tax) by some guy named Ken 

Consider a total line (that doesn't include SVN fee) if you are going to include taxes and SA as separate line items.


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 14, 2013)

Fixed everything except for Ken's amount for WKV. 

Ken, did you mess up your WKV? I want to confirm before I change the data. 

Ill look at adding a total line when I add the confirmation/verification page (sometime this week). 

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

*We are up to 84 entries in the database. Keep them coming! *


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 14, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> Fixed everything except for Ken's amount for WKV.
> 
> Ken, did you mess up your WKV? I want to confirm before I change the data.



Ah. I see it. This line:



> 2007	Westin Kierland Villas	 	1 Bedroom Premium	Annual	956.30	 	99	 	 	Ken555



Should be for a 2 Bed, not 1 Bed. 

 But it appears others are confused re property tax vs taxes. There should be no "taxes" for WKV.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 14, 2013)

I find the 'taxes' settings a bit confusing.  For WSJ VGV the Property Taxes are separately billed.  For WKV there is a tax incorporated into the MF, but not a property tax, and is also different for same VOI types.

Also, for WPORV - Owners pay a $50 annual fee (Princeville fee) on top of MF.  Should this be included in MF or as separate line item.


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 14, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> I find the 'taxes' settings a bit confusing.  For WSJ VGV the Property Taxes are separately billed.  For WKV there is a tax incorporated into the MF, but not a property tax, and is also different for same VOI types.
> 
> Also, for WPORV - Owners pay a $50 annual fee (Princeville fee) on top of MF.  Should this be included in MF or as separate line item.



If you guys want to make show/hide dependent on resort, I can do that, I just need to know specifically which resorts have which taxes and which have none.

As far as WPORV, I would just include it as part of the MF unless owners want to track that amount changing.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 14, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> Fixed everything except for Ken's amount for WKV.
> 
> Ken, did you mess up your WKV? I want to confirm before I change the data.
> 
> ...



I guess I was not clear - the MFs for WSJ-VGV (2Bd TH) in 2009 was $2465.82 (not $1600.65).  2005 now has the 2009 MF (incorrect) - the original 2005 MF needs to be put back in


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 14, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> If you guys want to make show/hide dependent on resort, I can do that, I just need to know specifically which resorts have which taxes and which have none.
> 
> As far as WPORV, I would just include it as part of the MF unless owners want to track that amount changing.



For WPORV - probably okay to include Princeville fee into MFs.

As to taxes - there are 2 taxes lines (one listed as Property Tax and other listed as 'Tax)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 14, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> I guess I was not clear - the MFs for WSJ-VGV (2Bd TH) in 2009 was $2465.82 (not $1600.65).  2005 now has the 2009 MF (incorrect) - the original 2005 MF needs to be put back in



Glorian (grgs) listed the taxes for WKV as property taxes and they are correct - these are listed on the MF bill as RE taxes. So other amounts should be moved to Property tax


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 14, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> I guess I was not clear - the MFs for WSJ-VGV (2Bd TH) in 2009 was $2465.82 (not $1600.65).  2005 now has the 2009 MF (incorrect) - the original 2005 MF needs to be put back in



If you want to delete the WSJ-VGV 2Bd TH lines for 2005 and 2009 - I can re-enter.


----------



## gtm2011 (Oct 14, 2013)

I guess it all depends on where you get your information.  I pulled my information off of MyStarCentral, so I entered my tax information into the field that matched both websites ("Tax - If Applicable").  I agree they are all real estate taxes, we just have to agree which field we are using (Property Taxes or Tax - If Applicable).  I also believe there was a tax credit issue at WKV a few years back and everyone was paying slightly different values depending on the tax credit amount.

Copied directly off of MyStarCentral:

2012 WKV 1BD Premium:
Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 762.08  
Tax - If Applicable    $ 27.40  
Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 125.00  

2011 WKV 1BD Premium:
Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 720.37  
Tax - If Applicable    $ 23.09  
Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 119.00  





DavidnRobin said:


> Glorian (grgs) listed the taxes for WKV as property taxes and they are correct - these are listed on the MF bill as RE taxes. So other amounts should be moved to Property tax


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 14, 2013)

gtm2011 said:


> I guess it all depends on where you get your information.  I pulled my information off of MyStarCentral, so I entered my tax information into the field that matched both websites ("Tax - If Applicable").  I agree they are all real estate taxes, we just have to agree which field we are using (Property Taxes or Tax - If Applicable).  I also believe there was a tax credit issue at WKV a few years back and everyone was paying slightly different values depending on the tax credit amount.
> 
> Copied directly off of MyStarCentral:
> 
> ...



If you look at actual MF bill (2013 can be downloaded from MSC) - it lists this tax as a RE tax.

I am not sure why there is an additional tax line - are there taxes that are not RE raxes?


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 14, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> I am not sure why there is an additional tax line - are there taxes that are not RE raxes?


Another poster commented that as their first purchase was HI their SVO fee is taxed as a HI sales transaction and they pay sales tax on the $125 fee.  So there are other taxes.


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 14, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> Another poster commented that as their first purchase was HI their SVO fee is taxed as a HI sales transaction and they pay sales tax on the $125 fee.  So there are other taxes.



Also applies if your second purchase is in Hawaii...


----------



## applekor (Oct 14, 2013)

I entered my Vistana Beach Club however  I had to put it as a 2 bd lock off and not just a 2 bd


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 14, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> Another poster commented that as their first purchase was HI their SVO fee is taxed as a HI sales transaction and they pay sales tax on the $125 fee.  So there are other taxes.



I get taxed on my SVN fee as well as my 1st purchase was the WKORV OFD, but is this tax really necessary for this database (along with SVN fee)?

I do not know why SVN fees (or taxes on SVN fees) are even included in this database - as they differ on whether you own 1, 2, 3..., which order one purchased them, the increase over the yearsm and whether purchased in HI or not.  So it has no real information associated with it in regards to the MFs, SAs, or property taxes - and therefore of no value when it comes to historical understanding of ownership cost - other than whether a SVN (and taxes) was paid for the VOI.  It just makes the database more confusing.


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 14, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> I get taxed on my SVN fee as well as my 1st purchase was the WKORV OFD, but is this tax really necessary for this database (along with SVN fee)?
> 
> I do not know why SVN fees (or taxes on SVN fees) are even included in this database - as they differ on whether you own 1, 2, 3..., which order one purchased them, the increase over the yearsm and whether purchased in HI or not.  So it has no real information associated with it in regards to the MFs, SAs, or property taxes - and therefore of no value when it comes to historical understanding of ownership cost - other than whether a SVN (and taxes) was paid for the VOI.  It just makes the database more confusing.



Partly.  If you give everyone the boxes they see on their online MF (or offline) bill to drop numbers into you get less likelyhood that they will try to kludge numbers into boxes to get to the $ value of the bill on input.  Match the input screen to the order and titles of the form being filled in.

Now when it comes to analysis, hopefully in time the DB can have a filter to throw ignore any of the data you don't want to look at so you can focus on just the MF.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 14, 2013)

Really? Capturing HI taxes on SVN fees was the intent? The taxes for an SVN fee (in HI) are not itemized in the 1st place.

Thus the rub - while SVN fees are known and set (and a simple post/stickie could reflect this) - associated property taxes do not fall into this category, but go to real ownership costs. We already have folks putting in RE taxes as 'Taxes' - real crowdsourcing would allow for more than one entry and account for errors in understanding MF bills (etc) - but once something is entered - the same item cannot be entered.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 14, 2013)

Isn't the SVN fee charged on a membership level, not on each week? So if I own 3 weeks, I pay the same SVN fee as someone else that owns 3 weeks? I don't pay an SVN fee per each week?


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 14, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Isn't the SVN fee charged on a membership level, not on each week? So if I own 3 weeks, I pay the same SVN fee as someone else that owns 3 weeks? I don't pay an SVN fee per each week?



What does each of your weeks show here?  The first should show $125 and the rest, less.

As I said before, the purpose of having each box separate is to make sure people don't kludge it all together and say

"The MF for WKV is $1434"  The MF is $1271.  The MF and other fees is $1434.  If you look through the MF stickies from previous years you will find that they have many posts with just the Sub-Total number and a lack of clarity, hopefully asking for all datapoints will prevent that reoccurring.

PS - I bought this unit this year from a delinquent owner.  They aint my late fees


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 14, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> Really? Capturing HI taxes on SVN fees was the intent? The taxes for an SVN fee (in HI) are not itemized in the 1st place.
> 
> Thus the rub - while SVN fees are known and set (and a simple post/stickie could reflect this) - associated property taxes do not fall into this category, but go to real ownership costs. We already have folks putting in RE taxes as 'Taxes' - real crowdsourcing would allow for more than one entry and account for errors in understanding MF bills (etc) - but once something is entered - the same item cannot be entered.


Well that is how Hypnotiq designed it.  Designing the form so users don;t make mistakes means that each of those boxes should be open for completion and in the order in my post above.  Then the analysis should ony be on MF and Tax.
I'm not sure what Tax-If Applicable on my WKV MF is but I know I am paying it.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 14, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> I get taxed on my SVN fee as well as my 1st purchase was the WKORV OFD, but is this tax really necessary for this database (along with SVN fee)?
> 
> I do not know why SVN fees (or taxes on SVN fees) are even included in this database - as they differ on whether you own 1, 2, 3..., which order one purchased them, the increase over the yearsm and whether purchased in HI or not.  So it has no real information associated with it in regards to the MFs, SAs, or property taxes - and therefore of no value when it comes to historical understanding of ownership cost - other than whether a SVN (and taxes) was paid for the VOI.  It just makes the database more confusing.



I agree. The SVN fee is independent of the MF for the unit and really doesn't even belong in this database. Your specific SVN fee will vary based on the number of SVN properties you own, and which deed has the highest SVN fee will depend on which property you bought first. If anything, the database could show what the SVN fees were each year in a table separate from the MF info just for historical purposes...but I don't think that's really needed, either. But I agree with others that not having the SVN fee field will confuse people on what to enter, since many consider it part of their MF. 

Personally, I just ignore when others list their SVN fee since I know what my costs are for membership. In writing this, I just realized that since I gave away my WMH week this year I am down to one SVN property so I won't have to pay for multiple units in SVN any longer! Another savings (and getting close to deciding when to buy another unit!) 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 14, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Isn't the SVN fee charged on a membership level, not on each week? So if I own 3 weeks, I pay the same SVN fee as someone else that owns 3 weeks? I don't pay an SVN fee per each week?



Close - you pay the full SVN fee for the first VOI (~$125 in 2012 iirc) that SVN has you buying, and then the partial SVN fee (~$33 in 2012 iirc) for the 2nd purchase, after that there is no charge for additional VOIs.  For me - the 1st is WKORV (and HI adds a tax), and then the 2nd is WSJ (no tax added) - the rest have no charge {at least until they change it and start charging for additional ones).  Not sure, but I think the SVN fee for 5* are waived.  Also, for a V resort - you can decline being in SVN or cannot be in SVN if bought resale and not retro'd

Bottom-line - SVN fees is for SVN exchanges, and not necessarily directly part of VOI cost due to these variables. Whereas, MFs, SAs, and taxes are directly part of the VOI ownership, and all owners pay relatively equally (except Prop tax can slightly vary).


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 14, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> I'm not sure what Tax-If Applicable on my WKV MF is but I know I am paying it.



It is the Real Estate Tax - it states this on the actual MF bill.

Right now there is no way to prevent someone from kludging it all together anyway, and since once an entry is made an identical entry cannot be made - this would help correct.  The best way - as Nico made it - is to clearly state that the MF does not inlude SVN, etc. Then get rid of the SVN fee column - if someone adds, then if discovered - have the ability to remove the added amount.

if not - there should be a total column that only has MF, Tax and SA since that is the cost for all owners for that specific VOI.

IMO


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 14, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> Close - you pay the full SVN fee for the first VOI (~$125 in 2012 iirc) that SVN has you buying, and then the partial SVN fee (~$33 in 2012 iirc) for the 2nd purchase, after that there is no charge for additional VOIs.  For me - the 1st is WKORV (and HI adds a tax), and then the 2nd is WSJ (no tax added) - the rest have no charge {at least until they change it and start charging for additional ones).  Not sure, but I think the SVN fee for 5* are waived.



We pay the Hawaii sales tax on the full SVN fee on our first (WKORV) and the partial SVN fee on our second (WKORVN) week.

No waiving of the fee for 5*...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 14, 2013)

I knew 5* had some fees waived - seems like they all are... wasn't sure about SVN


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 14, 2013)

Too many cooks in the kitchen. 

Most of the design came from feedback that I got in the other thread on building a DB.  

Preventing another entry from being added if one already existed was one of the things that was asked for (and IMO makes sense.) That way we can work through the issues of incorrect data on a case by case basis, rather than me manipulating the DB constantly. 

I have no problems removing the SVN column as well as the "Taxes" (non Property Taxes) entries, if that is what the consensus is.

I already planned to add a total column this week, so that should solve that request. 

So let's keep the DCR's coming...


----------



## PamMo (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm all for removing the SVN and non-RE tax fields - and the TUG User field.

Do you want to break the real estate taxes out of all the resorts' MF's now?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 15, 2013)

I agree that the SVN fee column does not help.  That fee is really owner related (how many VOI's does this owner own) vs. property specific.  

OTOH, specifying the amount of real property taxes is potentially helpful for those who itemize income tax deductions and want an easy reminder of the deductions available.


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 15, 2013)

PamMo said:


> I'm all for removing the SVN and non-RE tax fields - and the TUG User field.
> 
> Do you want to break the real estate taxes out of all the resorts' MF's now?





vacationtime1 said:


> I agree that the SVN fee column does not help.  That fee is really owner related (how many VOI's does this owner own) vs. property specific.
> 
> OTOH, specifying the amount of real property taxes is potentially helpful for those who itemize income tax deductions and want an easy reminder of the deductions available.


1) Then, if Nico is up for the programming I would propose that the data point *IS CAPTURED * on the "Add New Entry in SVN Database" screen to make sure people are putting right numbers in boxes, however it is* NOT DISPLAYED *on the "Query SVN MF Database" screen.

2) Westin Lagunamar is spelt wrong Lagunamar not Lagunarmar 

3) Sheraton Vistana Beach Club is 2BR only, there are no other room types at that location.  Currently there is a long list duplicating the list at SVV.


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 15, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> 2) Westin Lagunamar is spelt wrong Lagunamar not Lagunarmar


Fixed


SMHarman said:


> 3) Sheraton Vistana Beach Club is 2BR only, there are no other room types at that location.  Currently there is a long list duplicating the list at SVV.



It wasn't duplicating SVV, it was pulling the HRA info since both use the same name for Phase I/II. Fixed.


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 15, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> Fixed
> 
> 
> It wasn't duplicating SVV, it was pulling the HRA info since both use the same name for Phase I/II. Fixed.



Someone had put in a datapoint for VBC as 2BR LO as they could not pick 2Br so that will need to be tidied up at some point.


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 15, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> Someone had put in a datapoint for VBC as 2BR LO as they could not pick 2Br so that will need to be tidied up at some point.



Already did.


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 16, 2013)

2008 Data from this thread is now in the database.  This also added some datapoints further back as some provided 2007 comps and some analysis back to 2005!
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60283&highlight=maintenance+fees
I put the names of who provided the data and SMH in the contributor field.
Where there was insufficient data (no phase or specific size) I skipped the data.
I'll work through the other years in due course.

Nico, I hope you are backing up this database!


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 16, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> Nico, I hope you are backing up this database!



Yes, I am backing it up.


----------



## u101440 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi hypnotiq

Excellent work here mate. Just started to add my entries for St Augustine at SVV but the details on MSC are not clear and having checked my 2012/13 e-Statement it suggests that I've added my Real Estate Tax into the Tax column by mistake (it simply says Tax on the MSC site but the e-Statement breaks this down more accurately).

I'm assuming there's no edit button for these entries so can you update this please to reflect the tax situation correctly?

As this moves on and the data expands, what do you propose by way of admin? Hopefully it won't need much (so long as dimwits like me don't put data in the wrong fields) but the data may get a little unwieldy for one.

Thanx again for the hard work here.


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 17, 2013)

Ill fix the entries for you. I'm removing the not RE tax column this week (been busy with work) so that this doesn't happen going forward.

I plan to continually maintain the DB. if for whatever reason, I leave the community, I'll find someone with the technical capability on TUG willing to take it over. 

-Nico


----------



## GregT (Oct 17, 2013)

Nico,

This is a great resource -- thank you for starting it and making these adjustments, it is very interesting to see.

Best,

Greg


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 17, 2013)

WPORV has data for 2009 and 2010.  Those need to back up a year, 2009 is actually 2008s and 2010 is 2009s

Beyond that, the data with enough clarity from the 2009 thread
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86264
is in the DB


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 24, 2013)

The 2010 Thread
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109981
Has now been populated into the database.


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 24, 2013)

*Taking out prior-year surplus/deficit reduction?*

Just noticed something when I paid a bit more attention to the proposed budgets that are starting to arrive in the mail.

What started to look like a 7.4% increase in MFs is really a 1% increase in MFs at one property, and what started to look like a 2.2% increase in MFs is really a 2.5% decrease in MFs at another property.

The MF numbers we're comparing (i.e. "how much is the total bill to be paid") often include a line item for prior-year surplus carried forward, which is making the MFs paid actually less than they would really be for the year (since there is money left over from the previous year).

It would be more accurate to compare how is the total bill for just this year, not including any carry-forward from the previous year where they had extra (which makes this year's MFs look lower than they really are), or carry-back to the previous year where they ran short (which make this year's MFs look higher than they really are).

Is this something we should account for when we're recording all of this historical information?  Or do we just assume that this is a wash over a longer period of time?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 31, 2013)

Nico - you got hit by a bus!!?? 

I finally got around to updating a few fields.
There are some minor errors for certain years (2005 WKV 1Bd Dlx - and property taxes vs 'taxes' for some years, and 2009 WSJ 2Bd TH - not really a special assessment) - are you interested in correcting them? I can send you the corrections.


----------



## gtm2011 (Nov 8, 2013)

It looks like someone forgot to pay the bill. Nico is probably on vacation.   

I just clicked on the maintenance fee URL and got the following message:

NOTICE: This domain name expired on 11/06/2013 and is pending renewal or deletion.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 11, 2013)

Nico hasn't visited TUG since Oct. 25:  I'm afraid the bus got him!

BUT - his website is working now.


----------



## hypnotiq (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry guys, I'm still alive. Super busy at work with updates for the holiday season and I was busy being a big kid this weekend flying back and forth across the country for the Seahawks game.

GoDaddy used the wrong CC on file (expired) and the failed to process notification went to spam folder. 

Domain and website hosting is now paid through 11/11/2018. 

I'll be making updates/corrections to the DB from the various emails/pms I've gotten over the last week. 

I should be around more starting towards the end of the week...I hope.


----------



## C30NY (Nov 26, 2013)

great tool!  Thanks for the effort!


----------



## hypnotiq (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok, so I'm a big fat liar and work did not get slower...until this week. 

So, I've gone through the back log of PM's and emails I've received since the last week of October and everything I've been emailed or pm'd about has been corrected. 

If you see anything else that needs fixin' let me know.  

Now to go try and catch up on a months worth of TUG.  :whoopie:

-Nico


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 7, 2013)

Can you set it up so a query could be done on a particular size regardless of the special configuration (deluxe, premium. etc)?  I just want to look at the least expensive MF's for a Starwood annual 1 br without having to check all 13 possible configurations. 

Thanks.

Tracey


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 7, 2013)

You can - get it down to 3 types of 1Bd - (1Bd, 1Bd Prem, 1 Bd Dlx)
E.g. Click on 2014, click on annual, then choose one of the 1Bd types - there are only 8 listed in total - not very hard - takes less than 30 seconds.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 8, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> You can - get it down to 3 types of 1Bd - (1Bd, 1Bd Prem, 1 Bd Dlx)
> E.g. Click on 2014, click on annual, then choose one of the 1Bd types - there are only 8 listed in total - not very hard - takes less than 30 seconds.



Except your way would miss the five 1 bd units listed in the other 1 bd categories in the database.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 8, 2013)

Mess around with search fields.
I only see 3 1Bd types (1Bd, 1Bd Prem, and 1Bd Dlx) - if there are more, please explain (is there more than these?) - besides ain't hard to search no matter what.  What is missing are the MFs for many resorts and years??? that would make your 1Bd search less accurate regardless.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 8, 2013)

I also see listed:
1 Bedroom (3 BR lockoff)
1 Bedroom (Exterior)
1 Bedroom (Interior)
1 Bedroom (Not part of a lockoff)
1 Bedroom (of 2 BR lockoff)
1 Bedroom (of 3 BR lockoff)
1 Bedroom Corner (of 2 BR lockoff)
1 Bedroom Corner (of 3 BR lockoff)
1 Bedroom Premium (Deluxe Lockoff Villa)
1 Bedroom Premium (Exterior)
1 Bedroom Premium (Interior)
1 Bedroom Premium (of 2 BR Lockoff)
1 Bedroom Premium (of 3 BR Lockoff)
1 Bedroom Premium Corner (of 2 BR Lockoff)
1 Bedroom Townhouse
1 Bedroom Villa A (of 3 BR Lockoff)
1 Bedroom Villa B (of 3 BR Lockoff)

most are empty at this time but may not stay that way in the future.  While it is nice to know all the configurations at each resort if it doesn't affect MF's not sure if it needs to be listed in this DB.  

There are similar additional fields for the 2 and 3 BR's as well.

Since suggestions were solicited I gave mine.  Yes, I can look at entire year but may also want to look at a particular size unit and include all the possible configurations listed in the DB but not other sizes.


I was looking at the one linked to the first post. Is that the correct final link?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 8, 2013)

Obviously - not all 1 Bds are alike.
The bigger issue are empty MFs.


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 8, 2013)

tschwa2 said:


> I also see listed:
> 1 Bedroom (3 BR lockoff)
> 1 Bedroom (Exterior)
> 1 Bedroom (Interior)
> ...



This needs someone with detailed knowledge of the resort and what was sold to weigh in. 

David did this for WKORV and highlighted that they only sold 2be VOI and 1br in the 1br only units. So the two sides of the 2br while available to rent are not relevant for MF. 

I took the list of Unit types from the SVO website. But, for example, I now think they only sold a complete 3br at harborside so the parts of 3br would never have an MF entry correctly input in the db against them. 

So any takers to get this info?  

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## hypnotiq (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey all,

Denise alerted me that the 2015 bills have started arriving so I've updated the site to account for the new calendar year. 

Let me know if you have any issues.

Thanks,.
Nico


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 30, 2014)

hypnotiq said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Denise alerted me that the 2015 bills have started arriving so I've updated the site to account for the new calendar year.
> 
> ...



Hey Nico - we just got back from WKORV... missed you there... working too much? (hope not)

There are a lot of resorts w/ no MF history - we need to get Tuggers owning these resorts to fill in the numbers.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 30, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> Hey Nico - we just got back from WKORV... missed you there... working too much? (hope not)
> 
> There are a lot of resorts w/ no MF history - we need to get Tuggers owning these resorts to fill in the numbers.



Did you see his other thread?  He got "down sized."


----------



## hypnotiq (Sep 30, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> Hey Nico - we just got back from WKORV... missed you there... working too much? (hope not)
> 
> There are a lot of resorts w/ no MF history - we need to get Tuggers owning these resorts to fill in the numbers.



Yeah, we ended up releasing our week for Maui this year and did something a little different and went to Kona instead.   We had a great time and had an amazing night dive with the Manta Rays. 

As far as work...not sure if you caught this, but this is what I've been up to. 
Thought I'd stop by and say hi!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 30, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Did you see his other thread?  He got "down sized."



oops - no... that sucks
on the up-side - tech job market appears to be picking up...

Added (miss the TUG Lounge thread) - glad you bounced to AMZN.  Now I know what Ken was referencing.

we will be back at WKORV next Aug15-29, and then WPORV from Aug29-12 (and WSJ Jun4-18)
hopefully - to see you guys at some point

No discount on AMZN Prime? damn - I love A-Prime - I barely need to go to a B&M store anymore.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 30, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> oops - no... that sucks
> on the up-side - tech job market appears to be picking up...



But - now he has a new job - see his other thread for all the details.


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 10, 2014)

hypnotiq said:


> Yeah, we ended up releasing our week for Maui this year and did something a little different and went to Kona instead.   We had a great time and had an amazing night dive with the Manta Rays.



We've snorkeled with the manta rays at night, too.  Great memories!


----------



## tha (Jan 31, 2015)

*Should EOY MF be annualized?*

Looking at some entries for WMH and KOR it appears there is inconsistent data for EOY MF. 

As someone else asked earlier a graplh would be great too!

Overall, great work!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 31, 2015)

Just so you know, this database is provided by an unpaid volunteer, and all the data is posted directly by owners, so we cannot guarantee any of the info.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 31, 2015)

tha said:


> Looking at some entries for WMH and KOR it appears there is inconsistent data for EOY MF.
> 
> As someone else asked earlier a graplh would be great too!
> 
> Overall, great work!



Some HOA's add a nominal fee ($25 or $50 per year) onto EOY deeds and others do not. This may account for the inconsistencies.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 20, 2015)

I just found out that Vistana. Villages has THREE types of one bedrooms.

One Bedroom - smaller part of 2 BR lock off
One Bedroom Deluxe - sat and alone one bedroom (unit 10403 is an example)
One Bedroom Premium/Premier? - larger part of 2 BR lock off. 

The MF. For the One. Bedroom Deluxe for 2015 is as follows
Maint Fee 
Operating $357.55
Reserve $114.82
Tax $101.09
Total $573.46

I did not want to add it to the data base as my only choices were 1BR and 1BR Premiere.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 20, 2016)

What is the difference between "Taxes" and "Property Taxes" in the database? I only see "Taxes" listed in the MF Detail on the Vistana website.


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 20, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> What is the difference between "Taxes" and "Property Taxes" in the database? I only see "Taxes" listed in the MF Detail on the Vistana website.



Taxes is sales taxes.  I think only the Maui properties charge a 4.1667% tax on the SVN fee.

Property taxes is, well, property taxes...


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 20, 2016)

YYJMSP said:


> Taxes is sales taxes.  I think only the Maui properties charge a 4.1667% tax on the SVN fee.
> 
> Property taxes is, well, property taxes...


Makes sense. It seems that some people put the property tax in the taxes field. Guess it doesn't matter much, but perhaps that Taxes field should only allow entry for those properties that have it?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 20, 2016)

Nico - Thanks again, for your great service to TUG!  I know this must be a lot of work!


----------



## BluePrelude (Aug 6, 2022)

thank you for keeping this live.


----------

